# Who am I? (Questionnaire)



## liccht (Jul 25, 2013)

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
It's 11 in the evening and I'm a little bit tired. I've been tired all day. That's about it. 
I'm a 21 year old female. 
I think I am an INFJ (but doesn't everyone?). I am definitely an introvert though.
I have never done this questionnaire before. 

* 2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*
I definitely prefer the second one with the girl and the croissant. It looks nostalgic. The first one looks too gimmicky-cliche-sunset-beach-photo for me. 
The second one, though. The way you can't see her face, her dress, how effortlessly happy and simple it all looks. That white mug of coffee or tea. Who could ask for better. 

* 3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*
Well it depends on the cover letter doesn't it? You can always twist your words around a bit to fit the situation...
Also I hate talking about myself. 
My name is x x. I am a thorough person and I never know how to describe myself. I like to consider myself as a fantastical realist. I go by the cliche, "Don't follow your dreams, lead them!". I think that makes me either inordinately naive or wonderfully go-getting. I know I am succeeding, though. 
At the same time my daily life is mundane. I have ham sandwiches for lunch even though I don't really like them. I fumble when trying to order at the bakery. I can never get up early enough even when I tell myself to do so every evening before. I don't ride my bike because the seat is half an inch too high.
Anyone who knows me will tell you I am the most indecisive person they have ever met. Although I'm pretty damn sure I know exactly what I want from life, and I'm pretty sure that's the only thing that matters. It kind of makes it more bearable, but it the indecisiveness slows down my life considerably. 
I think I am getting better at just talking and disconnecting from conversations when I meet new people. But - I can sit in my room for hours and sometimes I wonder why I avoid people so much because they are nice and okay most of the time. 
I used to think I read people quite well, and my closest friends (the two) agree. As time passes, I think maybe I am just good at making things up. Or maybe I just pick friends that think like me. 

* 4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
I want to be like Mother Teresa but without being around so many people, or Marie Curie except preferably without the radiation poisoning. Sophie Scholl inspires the shit out of me but I don't know if I could do what she did (I could be a sidekick though). 
I could care less about being rich, or famous, or sitting in a shiny office in a power suit. I guess I'm saying, I'd never want to personify cliches of "success", because I won't be happy trying to please strangers all the time. And all I want is to be happy. 

* 5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
Yes. Depending on the person I am: 
1. Straightforward, aloof, slightly negative (people I don't like) 
2. Kind of bubbly, chatty, mostly pleasant (people I like) 
3. Both (people who are close to me) 
I think everyone thinks I am a little contradictory to some extent - either hypocritically contradictory, or indecisive contradictory.
And there are discrepancies, well, because doesn't everyone have these discrepancies??? 

* 6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.*
This took way too long...
1. Truth (15 votes)
2. Respect (14 votes)
3. Trust (12 votes)
4. Open-mindedness (12 votes)
5. Curiosity (11 votes)
6. Ingenuity (10 votes)
7. Discovery (8 votes)
8. Appreciation (7 votes)
9. Contentment (7 votes)
10. Awe (6 votes)
11. Knowledge (4 votes)
12. Learning (4 votes)
13. Understanding (4 votes)
14. Intelligence (2 votes)
15. Mindfulness (2 votes)
16. Articulacy (2 votes)

* 7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
I react very passively to life. It is a combination of timidity and indifference. When my grandma died I didn't feel anything. When when of my friends died I didn't feel anything. 
It is a good and bad thing. When I'm in an unknown situation I wander around and watch and see what other people are doing so I would know what to do. I always find a way somehow. 
Only when it's physically not possible not do do I ask people. Like I need money or a bathroom or something. 

* 8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
I have stages, mostly involving panic and procrastination but eventually getting it done (even if it means two hours of sleep). Extreme cases I sleep or eat too much or something. 

* 9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
It depends on who I'm with, but mostly I am... well, happy. I tend to be enthusiastic actually - like throw your hands out and eyes wide open and going, "Can you believe this right now!?". 

* 10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
One on one is wonderful but exhausting if you're with someone you don't really click with - sometimes even annoying or irritating. I think that would happen with anyone I knew if I was with them long enough - even best friends. 
Group interaction - depends on the group. The more the merrier, generally, but I can't *be* in a group all the time. One one hand, big groups are easy to get lost in (good thing), on the other hand, it's more likely that someone in the group annoys the crap out of me. 

* 11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
This is a heavy question. I find superficial social norms not very important, even annoying, but necessary in the end. As my friend has said, "You've got to fake it 'til you make it". 
Values/traditions: I'm slightly traditional. I want a family. I want to get married in a big white dress in a cathedral (even though I am agnostic... hmm). I want someone I can take care of and will take care of me. I want a simple and fulfilling life. 
People: I like society, I want to HELP society, I want to be so good at something that I have to use it to help society. I want to better humankind. Individual people? They're fine, but I don't talk to them unless absolutely necessary. Or unless they blatantly need help and I can obviously give it to them and I'm feeling bold that day. 

* 12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
I respect authority. I have no qualms with authority and I have never had any problems with authority. Maybe it has to do with my passivity. 
Though, I lose respect for people who abuse authority. I find it absolutely disgusting and revolting and all that. 

* 13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
Order and chaos is just a part of life. Order - I put things in order, they just get messy again. The world gets worse before it gets better. Or maybe it's just always getting worse all the time? What do they say about the universe always increasing in entropy again? 
Order and chaos are just arbitrary words that we use to describe situations so we feel like we have some semblance of control over them. In the end it none of it really matters. Except that it does, and it does feel good to write down exactly what you're doing tomorrow at what time, because you know, we only have so many hours to live right? 
I don't even know if I'm making sense right now. 

* 14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*
Um. I fear that I will not get what I want in life, which is to be content and happy and get my goals achieved. Because for an indecisive person the goals you make become a big deal. 
Lately, I find this has made me less passive and being a more active part of my own life. It's a wonderful thing, really, and something I have to keep working on. 

* 15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
I'm pretty sure I've already answered this. I just want a simple, happy life! I'm healthy, I'm happy, I'm (kind of) independent, I just want to have this sense of contentment until I die. It doesn't matter if I become a housewife or a hobo (ok, well, not a hobo probably), but I can't lie on my deathbed with regrets.
Concretelythough? Current goals: Visit every continent before I die. Get a college degree even though I might become a housewife. Learn German. 
I think mostly, these are derived from my parents. They are together and happy and given up their life for my family. But I think they have given up too much. I want to be everything they are and everything they have always told me they wished they had done. This is kind of a strange response. 

* 16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Energize: Sitting in a cafe with some ambient music and a cappuccino with writing shitty stream-of-conciousness poetry or reading a book. 
Draining: Mundane decisions to be made or superficial people interactions (bakery, party, work, wherever). 

* 17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.*
I've always been curious about these things. I took my first test when I was twelve or something and was tested INTJ. I tested INTJ until last year but everytime I read the description it never really clicked for me. I'm not sure whether any of them click for me anymore. 
INFJ appeals to me because who doesn't want to feel like a special little unicorn? I would LIKE to be INTJ, and I'm definitely cerebral enough, but I think I'm more on the feeling side? 
Enneagram: four, maybe with a five wing? or 5w4? Never was sure with that either but I find I can relate to both somewhat. 

* 18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?*
Nope. Except I'm more tired than when I started I think.


----------



## trifle (Jun 30, 2013)

I thought this was interesting to read, if anything. The contradictions are more telling that out and out statements. In particular, the confusion about the life aspiration - it seems the person you would like to be, (almost martyr like symbols, widely adored, Mother Teresa, Marie Curie, Sophie especially), is not much at all the person you actually want/plan to be (happy, comforted, secure, fulfilled, generally contented).
Anyway, I'd stick with INFJ for all intents and purposes for sure, don't worry too much about howtypical that may or may not be, (though maybe the fact that I was able to pass INFJ judgement from just your answers shows us that it might be quite typical). I don't think you're an INTJ at all. Hope this helped.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

liccht said:


> I think I am an INFJ (but doesn't everyone?).


*No.*



liccht said:


> I react very passively to life. It is a combination of timidity and indifference. When my grandma died I didn't feel anything. When when of my friends died I didn't feel anything.
> It is a good and bad thing. When I'm in an unknown situation I wander around and watch and see what other people are doing so I would know what to do. I always find a way somehow.


I like that, if I met you on the street I'd make you my friend.

There is a good possibility that you're an INFJ but I'm not betting my money on it. You are not an INTJ, that ain't happening.


----------



## liccht (Jul 25, 2013)

trifle said:


> I thought this was interesting to read, if anything. The contradictions are more telling that out and out statements. In particular, the confusion about the life aspiration - it seems the person you would like to be, (almost martyr like symbols, widely adored, Mother Teresa, Marie Curie, Sophie especially), is not much at all the person you actually want/plan to be (happy, comforted, secure, fulfilled, generally contented).
> Anyway, I'd stick with INFJ for all intents and purposes for sure, don't worry too much about howtypical that may or may not be, (though maybe the fact that I was able to pass INFJ judgement from just your answers shows us that it might be quite typical). I don't think you're an INTJ at all. Hope this helped.


Thanks! Yes, the people I adore - I admire them so much for what they have done, as I said, to help society. I guess I would like to be like one of them, if the opportunity comes, but at the same time - it is also enough to help society to conribute to it in small ways? I feel I am still too young and stupid to understand how to go about this. 



Dedication;3972318[B said:


> ][/B]
> I like that, if I met you on the street I'd make you my friend.
> 
> There is a good possibility that you're an INFJ but I'm not betting my money on it. You are not an INTJ, that ain't happening.


Haha, thanks. I mean, sometimes it takes me a while to figure out what to do - it does also does stem a lot from timidity and that;s not always fun. Sometimes it would be just easier to ask people but I just don't do it....

If it's not INFJ, then what are other possibilities? I'm toying with the Sensing vs Intuition - maybe I am just a very socially terrified ISFJ... I have no idea....


----------



## trifle (Jun 30, 2013)

For other possibilities: maybe ENTP with a stretch of imagination, but I think for most accurate results you should look into all of the functions and types, Te/Fi or Ti/Fe, Se/Ni or Si/Ne etc. because you know yourself better at that level than anyone else, if you really want to doubt the INFJ diagnosis so much.


----------



## Revolutionist (Jun 29, 2013)

If you haven't taken a look at the functions - here's a link with some easy explanations of them Cognitive Functions 100: Basic Functionality Revised - INTP Forum

If you are a INFJ you will identify with Ni - Fe - Ti - Se
Since you asked about ISFJ - you'd identify with Si - Fe - Ti - Ne

I don't see INTJ but it'd be Ni - Te - Fi - Se


----------



## liccht (Jul 25, 2013)

Revolutionist said:


> If you haven't taken a look at the functions - here's a link with some easy explanations of them:
> 
> If you are a INFJ you will identify with Ni - Fe - Ti - Se
> Since you asked about ISFJ - you'd identify with Si - Fe - Ti - Ne
> ...





trifle said:


> For other possibilities: maybe ENTP with a stretch of imagination, but I think for most accurate results you should look into all of the functions and types, Te/Fi or Ti/Fe, Se/Ni or Si/Ne etc. because you know yourself better at that level than anyone else, if you really want to doubt the INFJ diagnosis so much.


Okay, well from Te/Fi vs Ti/Fe, I lean more to Ti/Fe. From Se/Ni or Si/Ne, then Si/Ne. Wait does that mean ISFJ then? It has all the letters


----------



## Revolutionist (Jun 29, 2013)

Here's the four personalities with those four cognitive functions. If you consider yourself an Introvert then I'd say ISFJ is a strong possibility.

ISFJ - Si - Fe - Ti - Ne
ESFJ - Fe - Si - Ne - Ti
INTP - Ti - Ne - Si - Fe
ENTP - Ne - Ti - Fe - Si


----------



## trifle (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't think ISFJ - what I do think is that you should read a really in-depth description of every function, there's a nice one pinned in the function forums I think, because it's far more difficult than just leaning towards one function combination, and of course the order of these functions is integral to your type. It's really something that should be considered very carefully - all I'm saying is don't rush into or out of any type, try a few on for size see how they fit and how they don't. The ways they don't fit, especially, in fact; because if you try hard enough you could probably relate to most of them, pay real attention to the ways you differ from each type descriptions, each function combination/order, etc. Good luck though.


----------



## liccht (Jul 25, 2013)

Revolutionist said:


> Here's the four personalities with those four cognitive functions. If you consider yourself an Introvert then I'd say ISFJ is a strong possibility.
> 
> ISFJ - Si - Fe - Ti - Ne
> ESFJ - Fe - Si - Ne - Ti
> ...


The more I read the functions the more confused I get. Also, I can see why youre saying ENTP but I'm just not an extrovert. 
INTP makes a lot of sense to me, though I don't think Ti is my primary function. It's definitely there, though. 

Also, for Se/Ni vs Si/Ne - I know I said the latter but I can relate to all of them somewhat, especially Ni. Strong enough to might even be primary, actually. 

so leaning towards INFJ still but ISFJ and INTP are quite close .....


----------

